

"ONLY code when you can't think of ANY other way to validate your hypothesis" - michaelrbock
https://twitter.com/Bill_Gross/status/332340265266323456

======
jstanley
That's not really good advice. I would change it to "Only code when you can't
think of any _faster_ way to (in)validate your hypothesis".

~~~
michaelrbock
I definitely like the addition of _faster_.

------
gus_massa
I think that Paul Buchheit disagree:
[http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com.ar/2009/01/communicating-
wi...](http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com.ar/2009/01/communicating-with-
code.html)

------
jeffehobbs
Nah. Hard to believe, but some people think in code. They should continue to
work the way that works best for them.

